# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Lỗi file .ezm PowerMark Nam Sơn

## vanchienbmt

Mình mới cài lại máy, cài PowerMark vào thì những file đang sử dụng ko mở được báo lỗi Read image error !!! Phiên bản tập tin lỗi !
Ai biết cách fix ko giúp mình với chứ giờ bảo làm lại chắc khóc!

----------


## CKD

Bạn không thử alo cjo support của Nam Sơn thử?

----------


## anhcos

Bác đè đầu thằng Nam sơn mà hỏi chứ.
Còn không thì xem hướng dẫn của soft mới biết nó cần file định dạng kiểu gì.

----------


## namsonvphn

Anh vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: (028) 3997.4421 hoặc  tại Hà Nội 024 37 36 83 77 để được hỗ trợ. Cảm ơn

----------


## namsonlaser

> Mình mới cài lại máy, cài PowerMark vào thì những file đang sử dụng ko mở được báo lỗi Read image error !!! Phiên bản tập tin lỗi !
> Ai biết cách fix ko giúp mình với chứ giờ bảo làm lại chắc khóc!


Anh có thể gọi vào số hotline: 0909961715 hoặc gửi yêu cầu hỗ trợ vào link sau nhé: http://namson.com.vn/ho-tro-download...au-ho-tro.html

----------

